# Cheap Radioshack Kameleon 8 in 1 remote



## bonehead848 (Jan 21, 2007)

Just wanted to let everyone know that I have been using this remote now for over 2 months now and am loving it. I really wanted a universal remote that was cheaper than harmony and I got this remote on a deal at thingfling.com for 20 bucks. The ir learn function is great and I can use every function on all my equipment including my ipod and harman kardon receiver. The batteries are also great if you turn off the movement feature, i havent changed them yet in over 2 months use. It may not be the best, but imo it cant be beat for 20 bucks.
This may not apply to many people but it does seem like I see alot of "need a cheap universal remote" threads.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Hey... for 20 bucks I would think it would fit in quite a few homes. Surely there are people out there who cannot seem to justify the cost of the Harmony, HTM and Pronto remotes.


----------

